# Langeweile ... Hilfe !



## Mefisthor (15. Juli 2008)

Hi,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles ... nur es is noch mehr,

ich bin ex-wow zocker und langsam hab ich wieder lust WoW zu zocken .. ich hab afgehört weil ich gehack worden bin und Blizz mir nur die hälfte der sachen wieder hergestellt haben.
Ich will au nimmer anfangen weil ich angst hab nen suchti zu werden ... mein Bruder ist nen suchti deswegen hab ich nen abschreckendes beispiel .. und wenn ich damals nich gehack worden wäre hätts mich sicher au noch erwischt. 

Außerdem ... was nützt sich das zeit für etwas zu investieren was mir garnichts bringt ... ich hab leider auch nen schwachen pc (AMD Sempron 2500+, 1,50 GB RAM ,NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700LE(128M genug speicher) 

Ich spiel Ego-Shooter, Action-spiele, RPGs und alles was da so gibt .. nur ned strategie puzzle und solche lahmen spiele

Andere beschäftigungen hab ich ja .. ich hab noch nen Ferialjob und nur Montag und Dienstag frei und sonst nur abends ... meisten freunde sind verreist also hab ich da au ned viel zu tun :/
Also bitte nich mir RL kommen oder so da hab ich grad keine zeit für .. brauch nen gelegenheitsspiel ... 

plz help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipps und Vorschläge oder fragen hier posten .. Spam und flames woanders plz ^^

lg mefi


----------



## Ocian (15. Juli 2008)

Was ich empfehler kann bei extremer Langeweile ist Sport. Einfaches Lauftraining oder halt doch etwas komplexer. Kostet kein Geld bis auf das für Getränke und man ist danach so ausgepowert das man kaum noch was machen könnte und schläft ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du jedoch damit erst anfängt, würde ich dir 10 Minuten aufwärmen und danach 30 Minuten Sport erstmal empfehlen. Man solls ja am Anfang nicht übertreiben. Parks und Flusspfade sind sehr angenehm und man lernt viele Leute kennen.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> .. brauch nen gelegenheitsspiel ...
> 
> plz help
> 
> ...




Hab gehört Hellgate London kostet nur noch 15 Euro ...kein großer Suchtfaktor ...aber  gelegentlich schon nen ganz nettes spiel...und für den Preis von 15 Euro ...is das von dem was das spiel bringt nen gutes Preis verhältnis.

Als Vorschlag halt.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Juli 2008)

thx für die schnelle antwort

ich mach Sport .. ich Spiel tennis nur grade ham die ne Sommerpause ... und der Job powert mich schon arg genug aus .. ich brauch nur nen kleinen zeitfüller

Tennis is irgendwie auch der einzige sport der mir spaß macht .. und ski fahren ^^

lg

Edit @ Syane: das spiel kenn ich und hab ich .. find ich shit .. :/


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2008)

Lesen ist immer eine gute Idee. Es gibt so viele verschiedene Genres, von Fantasy über Horror, da ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei. Und wenn du dir einen Band der Warcraft-Reihe besorgst, erfährst du sogar viele interessante Dinge über WoW und seine Hintergrundgeschichte. Zudem bildet lesen ungemein und regt Kreativität und Phantasie an, was auch nie schaden kann.

In Sachen Games würde ich dir Bioshock empfehlen. Ist zwar mittlerweile auch nicht mehr top-aktuell, aber die Grafik ist wirklich klasse und das Spielsystem hat mich zumindest sehr lange gefesselt.


----------



## mofsens (15. Juli 2008)

also beat em ups un renn/etc,-simulationen sind ganz nett um mal gelegentlich zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten das gute alt bewaehrte cs hehe


edit: aso dachte du meinst nur games, ^^  ansonsten, see,grillen,chillen,gammeln,sport,lesen,feiern,flirten etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Juli 2008)

Wow schnelle antworten hier ^^

Lesen tu ich au nur ich wart grad auf den nächsten teil von die Trolle .. alle meine bücher hab isch schon 2-3 mal durchgelesen ^^

hab auch die elfen alle 3 teile bis jetzt, die Trolle die 2 teile gelesen ... kennst du nen buch das ähnlich is dann werd ichs mir vll kaufen .. bücher die ich mir so gekauft habe , waren immer shit ^^

bioshock .. schafft das mein pc schon .. hab bei ut3 schon auf die minimalanforderungen gesetzt und wurde enttäuscht ^^

lg

Edit @ Mofsens : jaha css ... das juckt mich grad nich ich brauch eher nen längeres spiel mit mehr story und so .. das sinnlose geballer juckt mich grad gar nich (hab ut3 daheim und das macht am anfang spaß nur dann is mir doch zu langweilig geworden weil irgendiwe immer dasselbe is.


----------



## Saytan (15. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs irgendwie mit Mädchen treffen oder so?
Meintest ja du hast Abends Zeit,ist doch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Juli 2008)

jo ich weiß was du meinst aber am abend nach der arbeit hab ich keine lust mehr groß was zu tun ... ich chat ja schon mit vielen mädels aber bin in letzter zeit zu oft enttäuscht worden ... brauch erst ma ne zockerzeit ^^

außerdem bin ich noch nen wenig zu jung um in clubs zu gehen ... ein jahr fehlt mir noch um leichte alkoholische getränke trinken zu dürfen und um in club zu dürfen (Deswegen kann ich mit den übrigen freunden so wenig unternehmen -.-)

lg


----------



## Saytan (15. Juli 2008)

Ich nehm mal an das du 15 bist,wegen dem alkoholischen und so oder?Bin ich auch,hab ja nie was von Clubs etc. gesagt.
Abends zusammen vielleicht iwas essen gehen,ich geh z.B. Sushi essen mit Freundinen oder kannst ja sonstwas machen brauchst kein Alkohol etc um fun zu haben ^^


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Juli 2008)

ich weiß aber alle freundinnen und kumpels gehn nur saufen und ich darf das noch nich .. nur nen bierchen wenn ich bei ner party bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich so drüber nachdenk kenn ich niemanden der nich raucht oder trinkt außer meinem bruder und mir Oo

lg


----------



## Saytan (15. Juli 2008)

Dan chill mal mit deinem Bruder einbisschen,ist der in deinem Alter?Jünger?Älter?
Mit Bruder wenn er passendes alter hat kannst auch viel machen.Kann man auch übel spass haben^^Freund von mir macht mit Bruder öfters i-was^^


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

BTW is doch scheiß egal wenn du nich Säufst oO Kannst ja auch mit denen was unternehmen ohne das du genötigt bist Alkohol zu trinken.... oder etwa nich??

Die Leute die ich kenne, die dann beim Abhängen wa Trinken ...finden es eher gut das Leute nicht einfach aus einem Mitläufer gefühl herraus mit saufen... Sondern halt für sich sagen Ne, brauch das nich unbedingt ;D 

Natürlich ...wenn du dann 16 bist und das unbedingt willst  dir das schmeckt ...is das ja np...


Aber ansonsten kannst ja wohl ne Cola trinken wenn ihr abhängt.


----------



## Mefisthor (15. Juli 2008)

@ Bradur: der kommt vom pc nich weg weil der selber nen suchti is von wow -.-

@ Syane: ja aber um in die lokale zu kommen muss ich 16 sein und das bin ich ja nich .. die machen ja am eingang schon alterskontrolle... ich fühl mich da auch garnicht getrieben dazu zu trinken ... nur die gehen immer in solche lokale wo ich noch ned rein darf :/

mit diesem thread hatt ich irgendwie auch vorschläge für spiele erhofft die mein pc noch packt ^^
aber nicht nur ^^ buchvorschläge sind auch erwünscht solang se nichts mit wow zu tun haben bin ich allergisch gegen

lg


----------



## Dannie (15. Juli 2008)

probier doch mal diabolo 2 im Moment top aktuell .... =)

2. billlig mit 5 € bisse dabei 

3. macht spaß und is für gelegenheitsspieler gut geignet

na ja grafik mitleweile staubig , aber so kannse dir sicher sein dass das auf deinem Pc klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> mit diesem thread hatt ich irgendwie auch vorschläge für spiele erhofft die mein pc noch packt ^^
> aber nicht nur ^^ buchvorschläge sind auch erwünscht solang se nichts mit wow zu tun haben bin ich allergisch gegen
> 
> lg



Freu dich auf d3 ;D 

Die Grafik wird dein pc packen ..und die is Optisch richtig schön anzusehen... Ob das spiel gut ist/wird weis man noch nich. Habe aber gehört es soll gut werden... Bringt dir nur dummerweise die Ferien über nix ..hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Sowas "Totalwar" aka Massenschlachtmäßiges sagt dir nich zu? 

Evtl ja Black&White2 Die Grafik is gut ... und sollte dein pc packen ... gut is halt bischen aufs Aufbauen ausgelegt ...aber das Geile ist halt, wenn du deine Kreatur auf die Feinde los lässt >)


----------



## Saytan (16. Juli 2008)

Gut dan halt Spiele,Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 und die erweiterung SuM2:Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs,macht fun^^


----------



## Saytan (16. Juli 2008)

Sry doppelpost


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

Geh für eine Woche zu einem Freund und zockt die ganze Zeit Wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Super Smash Brawl, Mario Party, Mario Kart etc. 

Falls du auf Animes stehst :

Guck alle Naruto, One Piece oder Bleach folgen, dann haste was zu tun xD


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juli 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Geh für eine Woche zu einem Freund und zockt die ganze Zeit Wii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo genau bis du damit durch bist kannst noch south park alle folgen + simpsons .. und ich glaub die ferien sind so gut wie vorbei^^


----------



## Lákjín/Matze (16. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jo genau bis du damit durch bist kannst noch south park alle folgen + simpsons .. und ich glaub die ferien sind so gut wie vorbei^^




Schau dir lieber alle Dragonball folgen an!!!!1111 das sind nämliche , wer hätte es gedacht , OVER 9000!!!!1111   WHAT 9000!!!111


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Lákjín/Matze schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber alle Dragonball folgen an!!!!1111 das sind nämliche , wer hätte es gedacht , OVER 9000!!!!1111   WHAT 9000!!!111



Ne das eher nich :>


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> @ Bradur: der kommt vom pc nich weg weil der selber nen suchti is von wow -.-
> 
> @ Syane: ja aber um in die lokale zu kommen muss ich 16 sein und das bin ich ja nich .. die machen ja am eingang schon alterskontrolle... ich fühl mich da auch garnicht getrieben dazu zu trinken ... nur die gehen immer in solche lokale wo ich noch ned rein darf :/
> 
> ...



Also: Wenn deine Freunde nichtmal für dich woanders hingehen würden, würde ich mir persönlich Gedanken machen was das für Freunde sind. Aber naja, das ist ja deine Sache.

Als ich in deinem Alter war bin ich oft auf Bowlingbahnen, Freizeitparks etc. gewesen. Vielleicht versuchst du sowas mal^^
Und zu deinem Bruder: Ich glaube es würde ihm ganz gut tun wenn du mal versuchst den vom Compi wegzukriegen^^ Einfach mal versuchen...

Und an Spielen kann ich dir auch alles für die Wii vorschlagen. Oder Die Sims... Als Junge kann man das nämlich genausogut spielen wie'n Mädchen!
Und tolle Bücher... Naja ich bevorzuge Krimis/Thriller und so... Aber was ich dir aus dem Bereich empfehlen kann sind Schattenhände, Die Chemie des Tode, Cupido und Morpheus (Letztere sind von Jilliane Hoffman).

LG Sam


----------



## Saytan (16. Juli 2008)

Sam1202 schrieb:


> Also: Wenn deine Freunde nichtmal für dich woanders hingehen würden, würde ich mir persönlich Gedanken machen was das für Freunde sind. Aber naja, das ist ja deine Sache.
> 
> Als ich in deinem Alter war bin ich oft auf Bowlingbahnen, Freizeitparks etc. gewesen. Vielleicht versuchst du sowas mal^^
> Und zu deinem Bruder: Ich glaube es würde ihm ganz gut tun wenn du mal versuchst den vom Compi wegzukriegen^^ Einfach mal versuchen...
> ...



Cupido und Morpheus hab ich auch gelesen,schön blutig
Würd ich dir auch emphelen.


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Jap die sind klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab die sogar gleich 2mal gelesen. Hat mich jedesmal neu gefesselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juli 2008)

> Chemie des Tode, Cupido und Morpheus (Letztere sind von Jilliane Hoffman).



Hab ich auch gelesen und kanns auch nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> @ Bradur: der kommt vom pc nich weg weil der selber nen suchti is von wow -.-
> 
> @ Syane: ja aber um in die lokale zu kommen muss ich 16 sein und das bin ich ja nich .. die machen ja am eingang schon alterskontrolle... ich fühl mich da auch garnicht getrieben dazu zu trinken ... nur die gehen immer in solche lokale wo ich noch ned rein darf :/
> 
> ...


also wenn du die Trolle und Elfen gelsen hast,dann les auf alle Fälle Die Zwerge und Die Orks...da kommst nicht von los...
weiss nich ob das auch dein Geschmack ist:warhammer(Fantasy,z.B.Die Abenteuer von Gotrek und Felix) oder warhammer 40000(SciFi,alle Teile der Space Wolves von William King oder von Dan Abnett die Geisterkrieger).alle ziemlich blutig und brutal,aber packend...


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also wenn du die Trolle und Elfen gelsen hast,dann les auf alle Fälle Die Zwerge und Die Orks...da kommst nicht von los...
> weiss nich ob das auch dein Geschmack ist:warhammer(Fantasy,z.B.Die Abenteuer von Gotrek und Felix) oder warhammer 40000(SciFi,alle Teile der Space Wolves von William King oder von Dan Abnett die Geisterkrieger).alle ziemlich blutig und brutal,aber packend...



Oha ja die wh40k Reihe war gut... 

Hatte mich dann nach dem spiel gepackt. Steht auch über mir, es is halt Brutal (Aber es is da ja auch Krieg wtf) das kann man auch nich schönreden ;D


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (16. Juli 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> [...]Außerdem ... was nützt sich das zeit für etwas zu investieren was mir garnichts bringt [...]
> 
> [...]Also bitte nich mir RL kommen oder so da hab ich grad keine zeit für .. brauch nen gelegenheitsspiel [... 9




lustiger Wiederspruch. Hab noch nie ein ein Computerspiel gesehen was dir wirklich was "bringt". Wenns was bringen soll mach n Englisch lernprogramm oder so. Zocken ist generell verschwendete Zeit, kann man drehen wie man will.

Zock einfach mal Heroes of Might n Magic. Auch ne coole Serie zum Zeit weg kloppen. Auch nur ganz leichte Suchtgefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LoL bin bis level 21 gekommen,das wurde mir dan zu schwer bzw hatte kein bock mehr drauf ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> LoL bin bis level 21 gekommen,das wurde mir dan zu schwer bzw hatte kein bock mehr drauf ^^


ich bis lvl 8 ^^


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 bin lvl 7 macht spaß


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> bin lvl 7 macht spaß



joa...bei lvl 8 musste ich zu viel denken xD


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

Durchgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nur bei 2lvl hab ichs nicht beim 1ma geschaft,da aber auch erst beim 20 oder so^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Durchgezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist eben auch die ausserwaehlte milchtuete.
Deine Gedanken sind hochkomplex.


----------



## Mefisthor (16. Juli 2008)

also ich dank mal für die vorschläge .. also anime is nix für mich erstma ^^

@ Sam .. naja bowlingbahnen Oo ich versuchs ma ^^
Bruder vom pc weg ? nein der wird ja schon agressiver wenn ma das internet laggt Oo
Wii find ich ned so gut ^^ schon probiert, sims hab ich au schon 1 und 2 aber das macht mir kein spaß, krimis sind nich mein fall ... nur fantasy
obwohl .. hmm ich schau ma ^^

@ Spittikovski .. ja ich weiß aber wenn ich dann an die ewige farmerei zurückdenk in wow ... warum soll ich in einem spiel arbeiten Oo
Heroes kenn ich is nich mein fall

gibts überhaupt nen rpg ohne shit gefarme das halbwegs aktuell is unr mein 2500 trotzdem schafft ?

thx und lg


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

ich würd dir empfehlen mal auf ner abandonware seite vorbei zu schnuppern und einfach nen paar alte spiele auf der dos box zu zocken. kostet nichts, stellt keine anforderungen an den pc und es sind tolle spiele dabei. vorallem rollenspiele gibt es da einige.

empfehlen kann ich zum beispiel die ersten DSA Teile (die für mich immer noch unerreicht sind), die eye of the beholder reihe... ach und noch viele, viele mehr. 

Ach und nen Geheimtipp: M.U.D.S.

auch wenns kein rollenspiel ist...


----------



## Emptybook (17. Juli 2008)

Kauf dir eine Xbox 360 


Du glaubst garnicht was du mit dem scheis alles machen kannst das ist der Langeweile killer N1

Ich habe ca. 7 Monate Halo 2 online gezockt nur dieses eine Game  nebenbei auch noch gears of war und shadowrun usw.
Ich hab ja erst 2 jahre nach release angefangen mit Halo 2 online 
und einer meiner schönsten momente war als ich mich in 1on1 mit deutschen Pros gemessen habe , ja ja ich war damals richtig gut 

Habe mir Punkte gekauft und mir minispiele gesaugt auf dem Marktplatzt  , und wen mir langweilig war hab ich Uno online gezockt oder eben Siedler von Catan gegen Amis engländer Japaner 

manche von denen benutzen auch ihre cams 

o gott war das geil damals , als sich so ein fettes amerikanisches Kiddie mit  3 schwarzen aus England gestritten haben, wie im englisch Unterricht wen die Lehrerin eine Kassete einlegt und dann unit 1 manchmal echt schwer da hinterherzukommen aber man lernt sehr viel neues englisch.

besonders Catan matches ololol zaubert mir jetzt noch ein Lächeln drauf , außerdem findest du schnell Freunde da und es gibt auch online Ligen , also kannst richtig e-sport betreiben mit Tunieren und alles was dazu gehört

http://www.esl.eu/


Ich hab damit auf gehört nach release von Halo 3 

und auch wegen WoW 

aber WoW hat niemals aber echt niemals soviel Fun gemacht wie Xbox 360 online mit der ganzen Welt zu spielen.


----------



## Oonâgh (17. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Omg .. Lvl 11 ist hart -.- Jetz hab ich kB mehr xD


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Durch :-(
ist zu Easy...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Juli 2008)

argh xbox 360 is mir zu teuer und nen kumpel von mir hat di schon .. mit assasins creed .. naja ich weiß ned ... kannst mich ja sponsern ^^

lg


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> argh xbox 360 is mir zu teuer und nen kumpel von mir hat di schon .. mit assasins creed .. naja ich weiß ned ... kannst mich ja sponsern ^^
> 
> lg



Die billigste box kostet mittlerweile 100euro


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Juli 2008)

waaas ?? mein kumpel will mir eine für 250 andrehen Oo oh man

lg


----------



## Rhezzar (17. Juli 2008)

Seit wann das denn? oO'

Die günstigste die ich kenne ist die Arcade für 199€..


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Juli 2008)

ich hab nachgesenen ... xbox mit 120 gb bekommt man schon ab 100 stimmt schon

ich überleg grad ob ich mir entweder nen neuen pc oder ne xbox kauf :/

lg


----------



## Syane (17. Juli 2008)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> ich hab nachgesenen ... xbox mit 120 gb bekommt man schon ab 100 stimmt schon
> 
> ich überleg grad ob ich mir entweder nen neuen pc oder ne xbox kauf :/
> 
> lg




xbox und xbox360 isn Unterschied :> musst drauf achten ;D 

mfg


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Juli 2008)

i know war nur schreibfaul :/

lg


----------



## Snuff (18. Juli 2008)

Also was ich früher immer gemacht habe wenn ich mal kurzzeitig nichts zum tun hatte.
Dann habe ich mir themen rausgesucht die mich Interresieren und eventuell sogar gelernt.

Bei mir war das Programmierung. Und wie der Zufall will bin ich nun in der Informatik tätig und
Automatisiere, durch Programmierung, bestimmte Sachen. In der Berufsschule war ich dann so
gut, dass ich Stependium bekommen habe ohne große Anstrengung und konnte mich entspannen.

greetz Snuff


----------



## claet (18. Juli 2008)

alter falter, sowas macht ja aggressiv ey .. 

ein mir ist so langweilig thread -_-

weißt du was ich machen würde wenn ich mal wieder zeit hätte mich zu langweilen?? 

nichts! gar nichts!! ich würd einfach da sitzen, mich langweilen und glücklich sein

wenn du mal arbeitest weißte was ich mein -_-

(41 Stunden / Woche ftw )


----------



## Snuff (18. Juli 2008)

(41 Stunden / Woche ftw )
mimimimimi? 
Arbeite mal in der Gastronomie... Alleine am Wochenende haste 30 Stunden ... tz und beschwert sich das er viel arbeiten muss.

Ich habe eine 38 Stunden Woche und habe alleine bei 4 von 5 Tagen schon 40 Stunden + Das pendeln in die Stadt .. tz
Und ich denke ich arbeitete da noch sehr wenig von daher wäre ich in deiner Situation glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (18. Juli 2008)

41 Stunden ist die Regelarbeitszeit, ich hab nix davon gesagt wieviel ich tatsächlich arbeiten muss ..

Außerdem erwähnte ich glaube ich nicht, dass ich 100km hin und her pendel, oder? Aber eigentlich wollte ich das auch nicht ausdiskutieren, aber mimimis sind in diesem Forum ja standart -_-

btw. Freitage sind fast so schlimm wie Montage ..


----------



## Emptybook (18. Juli 2008)

Godzilla trifft auf Motra

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein japanischer nachrichtenkomentator


ob noch mecha Godzilla kommt *in spannung hoffentu*

Ich mach mal den Kommentator micha muchia mich chimptai chumpto


----------



## Snuff (18. Juli 2008)

@Emptybook 
Hast ja recht

@claet
ich will nicht in ein mimimimi ausarten ... nur so
Ich stelle hiermit Fest das es in jedem Thread irgendjemand gibt der immer ein mimimi ruft
in diesem warst es du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (18. Juli 2008)

Edit: Hups falscher Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (18. Juli 2008)

@ Snuff : ja sowas hab ich ja auch gemacht .. ich hab mit gimp rumprobiert bis mir einer photoshop geschenkt hat (jaa ich weiß das das 1000&#8364; kostet ^^ ... wie soll ich das überbieten Oo) und jetzt hab ich mit tutorials rumprobiert aber mir fällt nix ein was ich machen soll mid dem prog Oo hab schon so fast jedes tuto ausgetestet :/

nit flamen hier pls ...


lg


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

ich kann www.miniclip.com sehr empfehlen macht richtig fun so einige minigames zu zocken am besten sind AMORGAMES... also is ne hersteller hruppe einfach ma nach googlen


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Langeweile? -> http://www.isjageil.com/game_65.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pipifax...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (28. Juli 2008)

und was mach ich auf der arbeit?


----------



## Mefisthor (7. August 2008)

hmm ich glaub ich habs gefunden .. ich mach mir wow mit elterlicher freigabe rein xD

nene scherz ich werd vll den "Freunde werben" bonus ausnutzen mit meim bro xD 

pls closen ? ^^

lg


----------



## Cheerza (8. August 2008)

Wie wärs mit wc2 xD...manchmal hab ich noch bock das zu zocken weil ich mit solchen spielen aufgewachsen bin...^^
Mir ghets grad ähnlich =( naja wünsch dir viel erfolg


----------

